# New Holland Manure Spreader Help



## tedadams8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,

I'm having difficulty with my New Holland 202 (100 bushel) ground-driven manure spreader, and am wondering if anyone can offer suggestions on how to fix it.

The problem: It is ground driven, and when I pull it, the axle doesn't move (meaning that the gear attached to the axle doesn't move, which in turn means that the chains don't move either). When it's just resting in place, I can manually turn the beaters which turn the axle . But when I turn the beaters enough they reach a sticking point where it gets hard to turn them anymore, but with enough force you hear a click and they start turning again. For a while, I just did this a couple times and the manure spreader would start working again but now doing this doesn't work.

My question is: where/what do you think the issue is?

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm trying to compost the fields to get my fall crop of spinach in next week.

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the ground driven spreaders, but from experience with other equipment, I'd check all the bearings and chains for slop. If a bearing is shot, the balls or rollers can all crowd to one side, causing them to jam. Rolling it by hand could have separated those rollers. I'd jack it up and support it securely, then spin the tires or beaters and see if you can hear grinding or screeching from any of the bearings. Also, chains that are stretched can ride up on their gears, causing the gears to jam. Are all the chains in good shape?


----------

